# Sticky  Waterfest: Join us @ Facebook



## Dan @ Waterfest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Waterfest 17: Join us @ Facebook*

Waterfest is now officially on Facebook! 
Join us at:
http://www.facebook.com/waterfest


----------



## tdmopar59 (Jun 22, 2008)

added!! lol


----------



## Dan @ Waterfest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (tdmopar59)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdmopar59* »_added!! lol
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIpiggott (Aug 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdmopar59* »_added!! lol

ditto


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

added as well


----------



## Dan @ Waterfest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (FukenMKIII)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to everyone.


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Dan @ Waterfest)*

added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan @ Waterfest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (GLIgeorge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIgeorge* »_added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RICKMOVE (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Dan @ Waterfest)*

this is funny
waterfest has even taken over facebook? i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jon Rogers (Feb 22, 2009)

added


----------



## Dan @ Waterfest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (Jon Rogers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon Rogers* »_added
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Jon Rogers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon Rogers* »_added









In!


----------



## Dan @ Waterfest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_








In!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crosshare (Mar 4, 2008)

still not sure if I'm going, but added anyway.


----------



## Dan @ Waterfest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (Nathan and his Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nathan and his Rabbit* »_still not sure if I'm going, but added anyway. 

Hope you can make it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (Jon Rogers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon Rogers* »_added

x2


----------



## Dan @ Waterfest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (Quinney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quinney* »_
x2









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03_jetta_gli (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Waterfest 15: Join us @ Facebook (Dan @ Waterfest)*

Hello im all new to this vw stuff i really need sum advice on whast to do and what not like stuff to fix car up i wana make it a show car and try n get sponsored but ya u guys or girls got any advice for a vw owner of a 2003 jetta gli 2.8 vr6 6spd
also is my car a mk3 or mk4 i dont no the meaning of the mk stuff


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

Why is waterfest on face book?? twitter and Myspace?? can we just go to the official site instead??...


----------



## Dan @ Waterfest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (Beersix)*

You can do either or both!


----------



## VDubindaVR6haus (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (Dan @ Waterfest)*

Added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04BMPGLI (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Waterfest 15: Join us @ Facebook (Dan @ Waterfest)*

ADDED


----------



## Karmanniac (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Waterfest 15: Join us @ Facebook (Dan @ Waterfest)*

Added. Am I missing something, or is Deldubs.com permanently under construction?


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Waterfest 15: Join us @ Facebook (Karmanniac)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif add http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan @ Waterfest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest 15: Join us @ Facebook (dtcaward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtcaward* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif add http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBtechnik75 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Waterfest 15: Join us @ Facebook (Dan @ Waterfest)*

Guess what... ADDED!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan @ Waterfest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest 15: Join us @ Facebook (DUBtechnik75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBtechnik75* »_Guess what... ADDED!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Added


----------



## KTmac (Jun 20, 2006)

added and siked


----------



## Marcusvr6 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Waterfest 15: Join us @ Facebook (Dan @ Waterfest)*

hi,, my name is Marcus>>> do you have to pay if you just want to see the drag race or dyno....ect....? if you do,,, do you pay each place (like if you want to see the drag race and then go to dyno?)


----------



## Dan @ Waterfest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Waterfest 15: Join us @ Facebook (Marcusvr6)*

General admission covers all spectator activities. It's $15 on Saturday and $20 on Sunday. If you wish to have your car in events, extra fees apply.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (tdmopar59)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdmopar59* »_Added.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (PSU)*

Woohoo!!!


----------



## AmD-Ram (Feb 5, 2004)

Dan - you may wish to consider setting up the FB page as an "organization" rather than as an "individual"


----------



## 1990vwjettanj (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (tdmopar59)*

Added


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
edit: page 2 owned


----------



## billg60 (Mar 30, 2008)

added


----------



## GTI-Corrado (Dec 9, 2010)

rock it!


----------



## billg60 (Mar 30, 2008)

Added


----------



## Citrusandmore (Nov 18, 2010)

added. cant wait!!!  :beer:


----------



## ev-mk2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Added :thumbup:


----------



## Mikey03Jetta18T (Jun 26, 2009)

Added!


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

Dan @ Waterfest said:


> Waterfest is now officially on Facebook!
> Join us at:
> http://www.facebook.com/waterfest


:thumbup::thumbup:

Dan....Sent you a msg..:beer:


----------



## mk4golf22 (Jul 31, 2010)

added. cant wait for Waterfest


----------



## Prime_Photography (Jul 23, 2012)

*Waterfest 18 pics!*

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.223183524471868.46994.140790849377803&type=3

be sure to tag them if you know them!!


----------



## Willey007 (Aug 6, 2004)

well, online registration for show cars is closed and you can't register to show at the door, might not be going now. :banghead:


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

Will there be racing on Sat. Afterfest?


----------



## SydBarrett420 (Feb 15, 2014)

added, prolly gonna drive up from FL


----------

